# Contractor discounts at Lowes?



## kcremodeling

*Discount*

If your project is over $2500 you can go to the bid room at home depot. They will take about 15% off. Take that quote to Lowe's and they should beet it by 10% as advertised. It has work for me.

Kansas City Remodeling
www.kcremodeling.com
www.kcbasementfinishing.com
www.kcdeckandpatio.com
www.kcbathremodel.com


----------



## Home Work Pro

2 years ago I spent aprox $25,000 @ lowes getting 10% off on all of it. Then they moved the commercial guys to other departments, brought in new staff (useless) and stopped giving me my 10% off. :furious:

I rarely shop there anymore.

I still like the convenience.


----------



## Destin Handyman

In Florida, at HD they told me I would have to spend $2500.00 at one time and they will give a discount.

David
Emerald Coast Deluxe Services LLC
www.deluxehandyman.webs.com


----------



## PlaneWoodworker

Destin Handyman said:


> In Florida, at HD they told me I would have to spend $2500.00 at one time and they will give a discount.


Been given same pitch. :no:


----------



## arcticbouncer

wow i am getting lucky our girls at the contractors desk will submit most any orders to the BID room and it usually works out to about 10% .


----------



## ironjb39

I think Lowes gives a 10% discount


----------



## kcremodeling

If you go to Home Depot with a $2500 order submit it to the bid room. As long an you run something through the order every 7 days, it will stay open and you will continue to get your discount.


----------



## oldfrt

I don't think I even spent a total of
$2500 in the 5 years I've had an account
in either of these places.
Just lucky to have surviving local
lumber yards,I guess.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEVELBEST

oldfrt said:


> I don't think I even spent a total of
> $2500 in the 5 years I've had an account
> in either of these places.
> Just lucky to have surviving local
> lumber yards,I guess.:thumbsup:


I spent at least that each month the first three months I had an account at Lowes......but each of those months they screwed up my billing and it was WAY harder to get fixed that at a local yard. Therefore, I canceled my account, but continued to get the discount until they stopped it all together.


----------



## SLSTech

Lowe's - it depends on the Commercial desk from everything I have seen & been offered (half price on delivery) - need to have a commercial account of course (Thanks but no)

Home Depot - it is supposed to be $2500 before they can submit it, savings on wood can easily hit 20% while some specialty products they will not discount (generally for a full PT deck package it is around 10% off)

Local Lumber yards - it depends, the problem around here is actually getting the materials you need from them, have they stored them properly, etc... In most cases no, but it appears I finally found one that I will be using again


----------



## chris klee

if you buy a big order go to the commercial desk. i get between 10-15% when i buy appliabces, or kitchen cabinets (the crappy in-stock ones). if i need a tool thats expensive i go to the desk also and usually get 10%. 

plus i like the fact they sell gatoraide, and mtn dew. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave R

If everyone keeps buying their material from Lowes and HD instead of the local lumber yard, then one day there won't be a local lumber yard. When that happens do you thing you will get a discount from Lowes or HD? Do you think they will ever stock decent materials? :no:

Don't support the "dumbing down" of the building industry. 
Support your local lumber yards!


----------



## olligator

Cheapo and Blowes are just about useless for anything more than something small when I'm in a hurry. For kicks I put together an impact window and slider order through them and they gave me the "pro price" of about 120 bucks off a $2300 order. How generous of them.

The supplyhouses I now use have made up for any cost differential with superior service and much higher quality inventory. Plus no gaggles of illegals in the parking lots getting in your face asking for a job.


----------



## chris klee

Dave R said:


> If everyone keeps buying their material from Lowes and HD instead of the local lumber yard, then one day there won't be a local lumber yard. When that happens do you thing you will get a discount from Lowes or HD? Do you think they will ever stock decent materials? :no:
> 
> Don't support the "dumbing down" of the building industry.
> Support your local lumber yards!


The local yard doesn't stock cabinets and some other things that we can't wait a month for. 
They have their place, just know what they are.


----------



## LEVELBEST

chris klee said:


> The local yard doesn't stock cabinets and some other things that we can't wait a month for.
> They have their place, just know what they are.


You call yourself a "Cabinet maker", yet you buy cabinets at a box store? L M A O! Sorry.....cough....cough.....ahem......just choking on irony!


----------



## 808Hammah

If I go to our local post office's and ask them for a "moving packet" It will consist of a 10% off coupon for Lowes..... as well as a coupon for 10% off at Best Buy.

Coupon is good enough at Lowes.... its got to be good enough for HD!!!


----------



## S.R.E.

Mike Finley said:


> #2 HD and Lowes are homeowner oriented businesses not contractors.


I hear they are setup well for "craigslist contractors". :laughing:


----------



## chris klee

LEVELBEST said:


> You call yourself a "Cabinet maker", yet you buy cabinets at a box store? L M A O! Sorry.....cough....cough.....ahem......just choking on irony!


i know, i think about that every time i have to get them. 
i still have a full time job with a gc, and i cant build cabinets as cheap as he pays. all we have been doing lately is cheap ass flip house renovations. i guess my boss gave up on doing nice work. just one more reason i am looking for a new job.


----------



## LEVELBEST

chris klee said:


> i know, i think about that every time i have to get them.
> i still have a full time job with a gc, and i cant build cabinets as cheap as he pays. all we have been doing lately is cheap ass flip house renovations. i guess my boss gave up on doing nice work. just one more reason i am looking for a new job.


Yeah I have a few guys that I do some trim work for and they flip houses too. They come to us to get a door replaced or something like adding to a kitchen, but when they do a whole new kitchen they order prefabbed cabinets instead of letting us do custom cabinets. I have to admit that some of their "higher end" prefab stuff looks good from afar, but it is still junk.....and I am talking about stuff that is way nicer than box store cabinets, but that doesn't take much. 

I have used box store cabinets on a commercial job once though, a bunch of the white base cabinets that were going in a lab room or something one time. Fastening the tops to those was a *****!


----------



## dsconstructs

As stated already, you can get Lowes 10% off coupons in the moving packages at the post office. Home Depot will honor competitor coupons so you can use them there, however they don't always apply them to all items.
Considering my choices here locally I am stuck using Home Depot as my primary source of materials, with a spattering of other vendors for specialty things. Home Depot is starting a pro rewards program, it's being implemented here as a trial area. It's worth a whole 2% off the first $10,000 you spend a year and then jumps up another .25% for the next level and so on for an end total of a whole 3% percent off. Gee........thanks.
As for the bid room, yeah it has to be at least $2500 to submit....and then it really depends on the items you are buying. Some of them receive a huge markdown while other items barely get anything knocked off. Did a "budget" whole house rehab earlier this year and submitted nearly $8000 worth of windows/doors etc. and they got marked down $300.......so I used a Lowe's coupon to get 10% off instead. 
My local lumberyard regularly gives contractor discounts, my local plumbing supply house has decent prices and only does business with contractors. I do business with a cultured marble fabricator who gives me 20% off.....they're my favorite vendor, not just because of the discount but they way they handle their business in general.


----------

